
China reports outbreak of deadly bird flu in Hunan - baybal2
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3048566/china-reports-outbreak-deadly-bird-flu-among-chickens-hunan
======
Johnjonjoan
Second of February. Why would you post this now???

~~~
gus_massa
Also, it is not affecting humans. The original title is " _China reports
outbreak of deadly bird flu among chickens in Hunan province, close to
coronavirus epicentre of Wuhan_ "

